# Aperitivo con stuzzicherie



## Yulan

Ciao a tutti,  

Querría traducir un menu para la cena con unos clientes, pero tengo muchas dudas sobre la frase siguiente "Aperitivo con stuzzicherie" y sobre la palabra *"tagliere*" que no es precisamente una bandeja ! 

*Aperitivo con nostre stuzzicherie*
_sfogliatine assortite, grissini al Parmigiano, riso selvaggio fritto, *tagliere *di cacioricotta e lardo di Colonnata_

*Aperitivos con nuestros tentempiés*
_holdres saladas, colines con sabor a Parmigiano, arroz silvestre freído, *bandeja* de cacioricotta y tocino de Colonnata_


Gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda


----------



## gatogab

Yulan said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Querría traducir un menu para la cena con unos clientes, pero tengo muchas dudas sobre la frase siguiente "Aperitivo con stuzzicherie" y sobre la palabra *"tagliere*" que no es precisamente una bandeja !
> 
> *Aperitivo con nostre stuzzicherie*
> _sfogliatine assortite, grissini al Parmigiano, riso selvaggio fritto, *tagliere *di cacioricotta e lardo di Colonnata_
> 
> *Aperitivos con nuestros tentempiés*
> _holdres saladas, colines con sabor a Parmigiano, _
> _arroz silvestre *frito (¿?)*, *trocitos (¿?)* de cacioricotta y tocino de Colonnata_
> 
> 
> Gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda


----------



## Yulan

¡Hola GatoG!

Mil gracias por tu ayuda 

Mi diccionario pone "_freír_"  para "friggere" aunque yo también siempre he entendido hablar de papas "_fritas_" ... por ejemplo. 

Mi problema es verdaderamente el "_tagliere_" es decir una especie de bandeja donde normalmente se ponen los embutidos cortados en lonchas o, a veces, la carne.

¡Gracias y cariños!


----------



## gatogab

Yulan said:


> ¡Hola GatoG!
> 
> Mil gracias por tu ayuda
> 
> Mi diccionario pone "_freír_"  para "friggere" aunque yo también siempre he entendido hablar de papas "_fritas_" ... por ejemplo.
> 
> Mi problema es verdaderamente el "_tagliere_" es decir una especie de bandeja donde normalmente se ponen los embutidos cortados en lonchas o, a veces, la carne.
> 
> ¡Gracias y cariños!


El "tagliere" es la "tabla de /para cortar"
En el _'tagliere'_ se corta el cacioricotta y el tocino, por lo tanto cuando se sirven, se sirven los _'trocitos'_ que se cortaton en el _'tagliere'. _Es decir, son condiderados como '_productos de un tagliere'_
Un kit (cacioricotta y tocino) de la tabla de cortar.
Esta es mi idea y así te la expongo.
Tu fantasía galopa más rápido de la mia, quindi....

PD...yo pondría "*trocitos" *y buenas noches los pastores.


----------



## Yulan

> gatogab said:
> 
> 
> 
> El "tagliere" es la "tabla de /para cortar"
> PD...yo pondría "*trocitos" *y buenas noches los pastores.
Click to expand...

 

Sì GatoG, de hecho tienes razón:  parece que ahora está  muy de moda,  en muchos restaurantes, utilizar la palabra "tagliere" en lugar de "bandeja" y, por eso, voy a traducir según tu sugerencia: "_trocitos_" me parece lo más simple y fiel a la realidad  ... ¡_y buenas noches los pastores! _

Por lo que se refiere al tocino, podría utilizar "lonchas" en lugar de "trocitos": sale bien así?   

Besos


----------



## Neuromante

Yo creo que es "juliana". Al menos se llama así a la verdura cortada en trocitos. Desde luego "trocitos" no lo uses; al margen de no ser correcto, la impresión que da es de cosa pensada para niños.


No entiendo el problema con "Freír/friggere": Es correcto. El problema es que el adjetivo es "frito" no es "freído" Se trata de una irregularidad.


----------



## Yulan

Neuromante said:


> Yo creo que es "juliana". Al menos se llama así a la verdura cortada en trocitos. Desde luego "trocitos" no lo uses; al margen de no ser correcto, la impresión que da es de cosa pensada para niños.
> 
> No entiendo el problema con "Freír/friggere": Es correcto. El problema es que el adjetivo es "frito" no es "freído" Se trata de una irregularidad.


 

Hola Neuromante, 

Gracias por tu aportación. 

El problema se pone en cuanto no hablamos de verdura, sino de queso ("cacioricotta")  que  está servido, junto con el tocino de Colonnata, en una especie de bandeja (típicamente en madera).  

Por lo que se refiere al "frito", sí, ¡sí, error mío!!!


----------



## Neuromante

Por eso señale lo de que se usa con verduras. 

¿Te vale "escamas" "astillas"? Sé que hay una palabra y quizás sea "escamas". Si está cortado en triangulitos o tacos pon directamente cacioricotta porque esa es la forma normal de servirlos y no hace falta explicar nada.

Pero releyéndote. ¿Por qué no pones *"tabla de cacioricotta y tocino"*? Más correcto que eso no vas a encontrar nada. ESe trata de una bandeja con queso y tocino: Punto, nada de florituras.


----------



## Yulan

> ¿Por qué no pones *"tabla de cacioricotta y tocino"*? Más correcto que eso no vas a encontrar nada. ESe trata de una bandeja con queso y tocino: Punto, nada de florituras.


 

¡Sí, Neuromante!

Si me dices que puedo utilizar "tabla", para mi "tabla" es exactamente lo que me hace pensar al "tagliere"
Voy a poner: *"tabla de cacioricotta y tocino"   
*Grazie mille! 


... Y también gracias otra vez por tu ayuda, GatoG!


----------



## 0scar

En castellano la palabra es_ hojaldre, _en argentino _"Saladitos de hojaldre, grisines de...tabla de cacioricotta y panceta de..."_


----------



## Yulan

0scar said:


> *En castellano la palabra es*_* hojaldre*, _en argentino _"Saladitos de hojaldre, grisines de...tabla de cacioricotta y panceta de..."_


 

¡Hola Oscar!

Sì, es el "copia y pega" desde mi documento ... siempre se pierde algo cuando lo intento 

Pero, debido a lo que estarán presentes tanto clientes de la España como de la Argentina, si pongo solamente "hojaldres" se entiende bien?

Gracias ;-)


----------



## 0scar

Es que hay muchas cosas dulce de hojaldre, y en este caso son saladas.
Yo diría _hojaldres salados._


----------



## Yulan

Gracias Oscar,

El menú dice: "hojaldres *saladas*" pues el "título" mismo es "_Aperitivos ..." _
¿Está bien si lo dejo con "hojaldres saladas"?

Gracias


----------



## Lynn1981

Giusto ieri sono stata a mangiare tapas, e ho preso un'enorme *tabla de jamón y queso.*


----------



## Yulan

> Lynn1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Giusto ieri sono stata a mangiare tapas, e ho preso un'enorme *tabla de jamón y queso.*
Click to expand...

 

*GRAZIE MILLE  LYNN!* 
Se ci fossero stati dubbi ... totalmente fugati!


----------



## Neuromante

Hojaldres es masculino. Debes escribir obligatoriamente "Hojaldres salados"


----------



## Yulan

íGracias Neuromante y gracias Oscar!

¡No había notado el error! 

Un saludo


----------



## Agró

Recapitulando:

*Aperitivos con nuestros tentempiés*
_hojaldres salados, colines al (queso) parmesano, arroz salvaje frito, tablas de (queso) "ricotta" y tocino de Colonnata_.

No creo que haga falta decir "queso" en ninguno de los dos casos; ya son suficientemente conocidos.


----------



## Neuromante

Y en todo caso: A mi me parecería más lógico poner entre paréntesis el tipo de queso.
...queso (Parmesano)
...quesos (Ricotta)

Sea como sea, el "queso" de la tabla va en plural.


----------



## Agró

Neuromante said:


> Y en todo caso: A mi me parecería más lógico poner entre paréntesis el tipo de queso.
> ...queso (Parmesano)
> ...quesos (Ricotta)
> 
> Sea como sea, el "queso" de la tabla va en plural.


¿Seguro que "queso" va en plural?
A mí me parece que lo que está en plural es la "tabla" ("tablas"). Ahora corrijo mi anterior comentario.

Saludos.


----------



## Neuromante

Se dice "tabla de quesos y jamones" con "tabla" en singular. Sobre todo en este caso en que todas serán iguales (Mitad queso/mitad jamón) Si fueran unas de unos tipos de quesos y embutidos y tras de otros sí que iría "tablas" pero al ser todas idénticas se pone en singular. Al especificar el tipo de queso ya se sobreentiende que estás avisando que es uno solo tipo.

Lo que pasa es que ese "tabla" no se refiere exactamente a la bandeja, si no a un surtido presentado sobre una tabla: Hacer referencia al surtido, de hecho si compras una confección variada de quesos ya cortados siempre pone "tabla de quesos", dejándose "surtido de quesos" para cuando son pedazos grandes de queso.


----------



## gatogab

Agró said:


> Recapitulando:
> 
> *Aperitivos con nuestros tentempiés*
> _hojaldres salados, colines al (queso) parmesano, arroz salvaje frito, tablas de (queso) "ricotta" y tocino de Colonnata_.
> 
> No creo que haga falta decir "queso" en ninguno de los dos casos; ya son suficientemente conocidos.


El queso se llama *cacioricotta*


> La *ricotta*, pur essendo un prodotto caseario, non si può definire formaggio ma va classificato semplicemente come latticino
> WkPd


----------



## 0scar

Según el DRAE en España la _ricota _se llama _requesón_.
La _casioricotta_ parece más dura, acá no hay.


----------



## Tomby

Lynn1981 said:


> Giusto ieri sono stata a mangiare tapas, e ho preso un'enorme *tabla de jamón y queso.*


 
Al menos sabes lo que vas a comer.


----------



## Yulan

íBuenos días a todos!

... Y ¡mil gracias por vuestras aportaciones!

Quiero solamente precisar que sí, se utiliza una sola tabla (en sustitución de la clásica bandeja) y que esta tabla incluye solo un tipo de queso, la _cacioricotta_, y solo un tipo de embutido, el_ tocino de Colonnata_.

Por eso, yo creo que lo puedo poner así:

*Aperitivos con nuestros tentempiés*
_hojaldres salados, colines al parmesano, arroz salvaje frito, tabla de cacioricotta y tocino de Colonnata_.


Aprovechando:
gracias Agró por tu corrección: "colines _*al parmesano*_" y sí, GatoG, tienes razón: la cacioricotta es un queso típico del Sur de la Italia (no es la "_ricotta_"), y gracias nuevamente a Neuromante, Oscar, Lynn y Tombatossals por vuestro tiempo! 

_*... Feliz  Navidad a todos!*_


----------



## Lynn1981

0scar said:


> Según el DRAE en España la _ricota _se llama _requesón_.
> La _casioricotta_ parece más dura, acá no hay.


 

Yo lo dejaría en italiano, porque son productos muy tradicionales... el requesón puede ser parecido, pero nunca va a ser la misma ricotta que encuentras en Italia! (se nota que estraño mucho la cocina de mi País?)


----------



## Adias

Hola a todos: 

Creo que estoy atrasada para intervenir, pero es que quería añadir algo: ricotta en español es requesón.

Saludos,

Adias


----------



## Yulan

Adias said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Creo que estoy atrasada para intervenir, pero es que quería añadir algo: ricotta en español es requesón.
> Saludos,
> Adias


 

De todas maneras, Adias, gracias por tu aportación 

Según lo indicado por Oscar (GatoGAB te ha puesto el link al N° 23),  he dejado "cacioricotta" pues se trata de un queso típico de la Italia del Sur y no se encuentra facilmente en otros lugares. 

¡Hasta la próxima!


----------

